# Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,

noch eine Woche dann beginnt ein neuer Teichbau hier bei mir.
Aus dem alten Hartschalenteich (von meinen Eltern) soll ein größerer, reiner Pflanzenteich entstehen.
Die Hartschale kommt weg (ein neuer Abnehmer für einen Minniteich hat sich schon gefunden  ) und rund um das alte Loch, in welchem die Schale versenkt war wird großzügig Uferbereich gegraben. Ziel ist es möglichst viele Pflanzen in den Teich zu bekommen und möglichst unterschiedliche Zonen zu haben (zwecks Pflanzen).
Fische sollen keine mehr in den Teich.

In einer Woche sind Eltern im Urlaub, da wird das Projekt (was ich nun stolze 2 Jahre plane) in die Tat umgesetzt, als kleine Überraschung 
Der alte Hartschalenteich war nie wirklich sehenswert (  ) aber reden bringt halt doch nix, nur handeln 

Ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen (schlechten) Zustand.
Baubericht beginnt in ca. einer Woche 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Oh ja, das wird bestimmt sehr schön. Fläche ist ja auch vorhanden - also auf geht's! Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das dann nachher ausschaut!


----------



## Inken (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Das sieht tatsächlich etwas trostlos aus... :?

Aber ich bin mir sicher, du machst was draus!! 

Ganz viel Erfolg, bin gespannt auf neue Foddos!


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hi Daniel,
in der Tat, da ist ein Umbau gefragt
Also, lass' die Muckis spielen und fröhliches Schippen.
Und nich' vergessen... wir möchten Bilder von der Bauphase sehen
Dir ein schönes WE


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hi Echi,

die Bepflanzung ist in der Tag wenig erbaulich - erinnert mich irgendwie an Strohstern-Bastelarbeiten....


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moin, moin,

Startschuss ist heute gefallen!!

Nachdem ich (ganz ungedultig wanns endlich losgeht) die werten Eltern um 17 Uhr zum Bahnhof kutschiert habe (sie fahren eine Woche nach Ägypten, in dieser Zeit wird der Teich umgebaut, besser ein Schrecken mit Ende - wenn sie heimkommen - als ein Schrecken ohne Ende, sie sind einfach uneinsichtig was Teichbau anbetrifft  ) Egal!

17 Uhr gings dann los, die lange Vorbereitung hat schon sehr viel gebracht. Die erste Stunde hatte ich einen sehr fleißigen Helfer an meiner Seite, welcher Wasser mit abgeschöpft hat, hier und da geschnippelt und einen Teil (mit mir) des Rasens abgestochen hat. Gegen 18 Uhr musste er leider los, hat am ehemaligen Teich ausgesehen als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen. 

Nujut, mal die ersten schöne Impressionen von diesem sehr vergnüglichen Abend!

Lecker stinkendes Schlammwasser vom Teichgrund 

 

Ein Teil des herausgehobenen Pflanzengrabens:

 

Der ehemalige Hartschalenteich in seiner ganzen Pracht  (bei welchem ein Teil einfach abgebrochen ist, scheinbar porös  )

 

Gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Nachdem wir mit Vergnügen Mutterns Rasen in handliche Stücke zerlegt hatten sah man das ganze Übel, eine große, unübersichtliche Baustelle fing an zu beginnen. Neugierige Nachbarn verfolgten das ganze Spektal dabei.  

Der erste große Abbruch:

 

Nach einer halben Stunde schippen dann so:


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Mysteriöserweiße wurde das Loch immer größer...und größer..und größer (ich glaube das nennt man dann Teichsucht  )

Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde schippen sah das Ganze schon ziemlich sauber aus, sehr schön sieht man noch (extra erstmal erhalten) die alte Form des Hartschalenteiches als kleiner Größenvergleich!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Servus Daniel

Wahnsinn ... bekommst einen neuen Spitznamen von mir ... "stacheliger Maulwurf"


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Nachdem die ersten, späteren Ufer und Sumpfzonen ausgehoben waren, wurde das alte Hartschalenloch beerdigt, so langsam wird das immer teichlicher... 


Da ich oller Teichsuchti noch jede Menge Folie über habt, wird die Sumpfzone beim nächsten mal um weitere 20cm an jeder Seite erweitert 

So sieht der aktuelle Teichbaustand des ehemaligen Hartschalenteiches aus, nach ca. 3,5 Std harter Arbeit..

 

 

 

Weiter gehts am Montag, die letzten Feinarbeiten (und kleine Vergrößerungen  - wobei das Wort klein immer relativ ist  ) werden dann erledigt.
Danach wird Vlies und Folie verlegt und Lehm + Sand im Teich verteilt.

Ein Teil der Pflanzen (an dieser Stelle ein großes  an Eugen an dieser Stelle) wartet bereits aufs verpflanzen. Ein Großteil der alten Pflanzen (und vier Goldfische  ) wurden aus dem alten Hartschalenteich noch gerettet.

 

 

Grüße aus dem mittlererweile regenfreien Unterfranken,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Super Daniel 

Na, deine Eltern werden schauen 

Ist der neue Teich doch um ein ganz schönes Stück größer 

Nur ich würde die 4 Goldies nimmer in den "Neuen" rein tun, außer deine Eltern bestehen darauf, aber da setze ich auf dein Überzeugungstalent


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Problem ist - wohin mit den vier Goldis?
Ich glaube kaum dass ich großen Erfolg auf dem Marktplatz haben werde, die Goldis kriegt man ja nachgeworfen.
Das ist ein (leider) ernstes Problem, bei welchem ich schon lange überlege


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moin moin,

neues Update!

Nachdem ich heute gegen 18 Uhr von Frankfurt (Besuch im Palmengarten - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix, dazu kommt später ein ausführlicher Bericht über __ Lotos, __ tropische Seerosen etc hier im Forum) daheim war, ging der Teichbau weiter.

Zuerst wurde der restliche Rasen abgestochen und der Teich auf der linken Seite nochmal extrem erweitert, danach Vlies und Folie verlegt.

 

 

Danach wurde ein Sand-Lehmgemisch aufgeschüttet, in welche später eine große, vielfältige Pflanzzone entstehen wird.

 

 

Auch die alte Seerose wurde heute noch umgetopft und bekam ihren alten Platz im neuen Folienteich auf gewöhnter Tiefe.

Um 22 Uhr war Feierabend auf der Baustelle, aktueller Stand der Dinge:

 

 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Boah Daniel, da warst du aber heute noch sehr fleißig, selbst nach dem Besuch im Palmengarten noch soviel Action an den Tag legen - Respekt!
Das sieht ja wirklich schon sher gut aus!
Ich bin schon gespannt, was du da alles einpflanzt und wie das dann aussehen wird!


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo Maja,

ja, ich habe da kräftig durchgearbeitet. War schön dann erste Erfolge zu verzeichnen an der Baustelle. 

Heute ist der Teichbau komplett abgeschlossen worden, soweit ist alles fertig.

Nun mal eins nach dem anderen 

Heute früh gings um 6:00 Uhr am Teich los, so sah alles bei Tag aus:

 

 


Die Pflanzen warten auch schon und wollen endlich ausgepflanzt werden:

 

 

Zuerst wurden die Pflanzen alle so gestellt, wie sie später gepflanzt werden sollten:

 

 

 

Eine halbe Stunde später:

 

 

Nun erstmal Wasser Marsch und alles voll laufen lassen...


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Nachdem die Kapillarsperre fertig war wurden Platten verlegt und die Uferbereiche wurden mit Sand begradigt.

Der Sand wartet schon  :

 

Platten verlegt:


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Die restlichen Randbereiche, bei denen vorher Rasen war wurden nun geschottert..

 

 

Einmal eingeschlämmt und abgewaschen:

 

 

Ein paar Gesamtimpressionen:

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ein paar Tannwedel, kurz vor der Pflanzung:

 

 

*Und fertig* 

 

 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Servus Daniel

 .... das ging aber schnell 

Teichbau in drei Tagen .... 

Wo kann man dich buchen 

Erzähl mal von deinem Geheimnis ... was steckt dahinter ... wo hast den Bagger versteckt


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Geheimnis? Es gibt kein Geheimnis 
Hat halt Spaß gemacht und ging leicht von der Hand.
Bagger gab es natürlich nicht, alles Handarbeit. Habe auch den ganzen Aushub mit dem Auto eimerweiße abtransportiert, den Sand, Kies etc alles mit dem Auto eimerweiße geholt. Das war die größte Arbeit 

Grüße,
Daniel

Edit: Auch die vier Goldfische haben jetzt ein schönes neues Zuhause gefunden  Somit ist und bleibt der Teich fischfrei 8)


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Super Daniel ... das mit den Fischen 

Natürlich auch was du geleistet hast ... meine Hochachtung


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hi Daniel, 
mensch super,
ist ja bessser gegangen wie gedacht,
gefällt mir sehr gut, echt gelungen.
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Ich kann mich Helmut nur anschließen - unglaublich, was du in der kurzen Zeit geleistet hast! Da werden deine Eltern aber große Augen bekommen, da würd ich gern mal Mäuschen spielen! Das ist bestimmt eine tolle Überraschung!
Vielleicht ist das Wasser auch schon etwas klarer, wenn sie dann wiederkommen! 
Hast du richtig gut gemacht!!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moin zusammen,

nachdem der Teich nun fast drei Wochen eingefahren ist gibt es erste aktuelle Bilder von heute.
Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich vorzüglich, das Wasser ist glasklar.
Bin voll zufrieden. Erste __ Libellen wurden heute auch gesichtet.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Das ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell sich das alles entwickelt hat! Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moinsen Daniel,
Dein Teich schaut wirklich schon sehr schön aus.
Er ist ein Paradebeispiel für einen "üppig bepflanzten Teich"


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Kleiner Zeitsprung. 

Mittlererweile ist auch hier der Winter eingezogen.
Mal zwei Bilder vom neuen Teich.


----------



## Nori (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Wie haben eigentlich die Urlaubs-Rückkehrer reagiert???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

So, mal wieder was Neues vom Teich, soweit hat alles gut den Winter überlebt, die ersten Pflanzen spitzen schon 

 

 

 

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

 daniel,

ein superschöner teichumbau in rekordzeit ist dir da gelungen! 

da weiss ich ja, bei wem ich unterstützung für den bau meines vorgartenteichs anfordern kann...  aber eines würde mich ja auch noch interessieren.... 



Nori schrieb:


> Wie haben eigentlich die Urlaubs-Rückkehrer reagiert???




die antwort auf diese frage, hast du uns bisher vorenthalten!


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo Daniel,
eine tolle Aktion - mir gefällt die neue Version des Teiches auch wesentlich besser als die Hartschale. 

Deine Eltern haben sich nicht gefreut? Oder waren sie sauer wegen der Goldfische?


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Doch, doch, sie waren erstaunt, haben sich aber gefreut und haben mittlererweile eingesehen dass es zwingend notwendig war 

Ich dachte ich hatte das schonmal gepostet  aber ich habe mich scheinbar getäuscht.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moin, Moin,

habe gestern wieder ein bisschen am Teich gearbeitet und mich mal um die Folie am Rand gekümmert, dass diese auch noch verschwindet, und erstmals kräftig Wasser nachgefällt (man merkt dass es hier das ganze Jahr noch fast nichts geregnet hatte...meine ersten Papageienfedern waren "trockengelegt" - da musste ich handeln! 

Viel Spaß beim Bilderangucken! So langsam macht sich der Pflanzenteich


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

...es wächst...und wächst...und wächst.

Mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute.


----------



## Regs (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Menno - bei Euch scheint es schon viel wärmer zu sein, als bei uns. Meine Tannenwedel sind noch richtig mickrig gegen Deine. Schön der neue Teich!

Was ist das für ein sternförmiges Unterwasser-Gewächs? Es sieht toll aus aber ich kann es nicht identifizieren.


----------



## Inken (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo Regine!

Das ist ein Krebsscheren-Muttertier.
 Wenn es ihr beliebt, wird sie irgendwann ihre Scheren über die Wasseroberfläche heben und blühen. Aber wie gesagt, nur wenn es ihr beliebt, die Damen sind manchmal recht eigen!


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Not bad! Kurze Frage: Warum keine Goldies mehr?


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
Und soo klares Wasser. Wie kommt das denn ? 

@ regs
Das ist eine "Stratiotes aloides Lindelbachiensis"  
@Doc
Weil er schönes klares Wasser haben will. 
Nicht in jedes Wasserloch muß auch ein Fisch rein.
Es soll auch ohne Fische schöne Teiche geben.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*



Eugen schrieb:


> Nicht in jedem Wasserloch muß auch ein Fisch rein.
> Es soll auch ohne Fische schöne Teiche geben.



Genau so isses! 

Die heimische Unterwasserwelt (sprich das, was sich bisher so von alleine angesiedelt hat - aber keine Flossen hat!! - ) ist auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Servus Daniel



Habt Ihr keinen Nachtfrost mehr 

Bei uns fahren die Luft/Wasser-Temps. im Moment "Achterbahn" .... 

Heute früh war wieder eine dünne Eisschicht am Teich :evil

Nicht ein Seerosenblatt ist an der Oberfläche :shock .. die "stehen" seit einer Woche 10cm unter "oben" ...


----------



## Regs (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*



Inken schrieb:


> Hallo Regine!
> 
> Das ist ein Krebsscheren-Muttertier.
> Wenn es ihr beliebt, wird sie irgendwann ihre Scheren über die Wasseroberfläche heben und blühen. Aber wie gesagt, nur wenn es ihr beliebt, die Damen sind manchmal recht eigen!



Hallo Inken,

danke für die Info - das Muttertier ist ja riesig! Ich habe eine kleine __ Krebsschere gekauft, sie liegt irgendwo auf dem Grund herum. Dann habe ich gerade eine Ahnung was mich erwartet, wenn sie wächst..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo Daniel,
schaut super aus,
wow bei der __ Krebsschere bin ich etwas erschrocken, die ist ja riesig.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Schick geworden, Daniel...

Ich frage mich gerade, ob wir wirklich ein Gemüsebeet brauchen


----------



## niri (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob wir wirklich ein Gemüsebeet brauchen





@Echinopsis

Der Teich ist sehr schön geworden!!!

LG
ina


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob wir wirklich ein Gemüsebeet brauchen



Für was sollte man sowas denn brauchen? 

Bau Teich - rupf kein Unkraut mehr.
(oder wie Teich ist wächst kein Unkraut  )


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moin zusammen 

mal wieder ein Update vom Teich 

 

 

Baby-Tannwedel am Uferbereich sind hier von alleine aufgegangen..Miniaturform:

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Moin!

KS sind von Tauchstation zurückgekommen, haben gekindelt und üppigst geblüht. 
Das jetzt sind die Reste. Bilder von eben!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Mittlererweile ist es August..Zeit für ein Update!
So langsam wird der Uferbereich immer grüner und dichter...ist das nicht schön..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Servus Daniel,
wunderschöne Aufnahmen, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Danke Dir Markus.

Es haben sich schon einige Kleinstlebewesen eingefunden...Dank dass im Teich keine Fische sind. Leider wurde mein Wunsch mit Fröschen noch nicht gestillt... 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Sandra1976 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo, echt super was du da gegraben hast.
Wäre mal interessant, wie der Teich jetzt aussieht und vorallem was deine Eltern
gesagt haben......:beten
Gruß Sandra
Sorry da war ich wohl zu schnell mit schreiben oder mein Kasten zu langsam.
Die Bilder sind super geworden.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

...nun wirds langsam wieder Frühjahr, noch ist allerdings im Teich noch nicht viel los, aber ein paar erste Pflanzen Knospen und bekommen neue Triebe:


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich gemacht!
In den zwei Jahren ist er super eingefahren!


----------



## Darven (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hi Daniel,
der ist ja wirklich wunderschön geworden!  

Danke für die vielen Fotos, so kann ich mir besser vorstellen wie es bei mir in etwa werden soll.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Kein Problem Marlies, gerne! 
Freut mich wenn der Thread jemand anderen als Vorlage dient, dazu ist er gedacht!


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Nabend all
Jetzt häng ich mich hier mal ran 
Ich hab ja auch Krebsscheren im "alten " Teich, geblüht hat sie jedoch noch nicht  , gekindelt hat sie auch schon mehrere Jahre .Algen hab ich hier keine . Hat sie vielleicht zu wenig Nährstoffe im Wasser ? 
LG Andre


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo Andre,

hast Du mal die Wasserhärte gemessen?
An Nährstoffen liegt es m.M.n nicht!

Es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen Krebsscheren und Krebsscheren...viele Leute hatten Probleme damit (vom großen Auktionshaus..), bis sie die aus Lindelbeach hatten von Eugen  da gabs keine Probleme mehr...harte Teile!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Danke erstmal !


> hast Du mal die Wasserhärte gemessen?


Nein  
Weis noch nicht ob ich dafür den Weg zur Teichchemie gehen werde !
LG Andre


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Servus Daniel,

sehr schön - schaut richtig gut aus 

LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde,

ja, ich lebe noch. 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Update des Teiches.
Hat sich soweit prima entwickelt, die Bilder sind relativ aktuel, von Gestern. 

lG
Daniel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Servus Daniel,

ja gibt´s Dich auch noch.
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.
Der Teich ist ja wahnsinnig zugewachsen - schaut gut aus 

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..*

Hallo Echi,

das wuchert ja bei Dir - schönes Blau


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern mal ein paar neue Bilder gemacht, viel Spaß beim Betrachten.
Die Krebsscheren aus Lindelbeach sind mittlererweile dermaßen gewachsen und haben sich vermehrt, dass ich einen Teil entfernen musste.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2014)

Es grünt so grün....

So siehts aktuel aus


----------



## Brittami (31. Mai 2014)

Toll, das mal alles so von der Entstehung bis heute nachverfolgen zu können. Danke!
Ich als blutiger Anfänger würde ja bei den letzten Bildern denken - soooo viel Grün, muss man da nicht mal rein? 
Was mich zu der nächsten Frage führt: Wie oft steigt man in so einen Teich ein und geht das alles so ganz ohne jede Technik? Weil keine Fische drin sind?

LG
Brittami


----------



## Eugen (1. Juni 2014)

@Brittami 
Das geht alles ohne Technik und rein muß man nur,um mal wieder "auszuputzen".
@echi
Schön ist er geworden. Tja,wer koa,der koa  LOL


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juni 2014)

Danke Eugen, das liegt aber nicht zuletzt auch an den herrlichen Pflanzen von Dir und den Lindelbeacher Krebsscheren (die sich immer prächtiger entwickeln).
Das Lob kann ich also nur zurückgeben!


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2015)

So sieht`s aktuel am Teich aus!


----------



## Flusi (16. Mai 2015)

hi Daniel,
sehr schön, der natürliche Eindruck
Würde es nur nicht noch weiter zuwachsen lassen - sonst ist es (mir) zu wenig Wasser.
LG Flusi


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Daniel!

Ich finde die lückenlose Doku auch super. Danke dafür!
Also wir fahren im Sommer auch eine Woche in den Urlaub... ich lass dann einfach mal das Tor auf, gelle??? 
Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Mainz.. könnte doch klappen  bestimmt juckt es dir schon wieder in den Fingern, auf der Suche nach einem neuen Projekt 

Liebe Grüße

Melanie


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2015)

..so, mich hats gestern gepackt!!

Nachdem der Teich immer weiter mit Tannwedel & Co zugewuchert ist hatte mich gestern spontan gegen 21 Uhr die Lust gepackt mal wieder "Wasser" zu sehen. Zum Schluss ist die Ufergepflanzung so weit in den Teich gewachsen, dass ich gar keine Wasserfläche mehr gesehen hatte!

Insgesamt  habe ich 5 randvolle Schubkarren Pflanzenmaterial, Schlamm, undefinierbaren Dreck und tote Schneckenhäuser aus den Teich geholt! 

Ich habe mich nun entschieden, keine Tannwedel mehr einzusetzen und habe nur die drei Schalen mit Seerosen (die man vorher garnichtmehr gesehen hatte) wieder einzusetzen und habe zusätzlich an den Uferzonen alle reinwachsenden Pflanzen mal gekürzt. Natürlich durften Eugen`s Krebsscheren wieder einziehen, die allerdings auch unter dem minimalen Platz etwas gelitten hatten. Egal, jetzt haben sie wieder Platz und können sich gut entwickeln. 

Das war der bisher größte Schnitt den ich seit dem Bau 2010 gemacht hatte.


----------

